# Mac Pro G5 vs Mac Mini Core2Duo



## Liquide (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 

Voilà je me posais une petite question mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de comparatif....
Pensez-vous qu'un Mac Pro G5 2*2Ghz avec 2,5Go de RAM et une carte ATI 9650 256 mo soit meilleur/aussi bon/un peu moins bon/rien à voir (c'est quand même un G5 contre un Core2Duo) comparé à un Mac Mini dernière génération (c2d 2Ghz avec 1Go de RAM et GeForce 9400M) où la génération précédente (c2d 1,83 ou 2Ghz mais avec Intel GMA 950) ?

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra répondre à cette question pour plusieurs "angle de vue" :
1/ Utilisation "basique" (internet, bureautique,...)
2/ Utilisation Photoshop
3/ Un peu de 3D
...

Merci par avance


----------



## itako (10 Mars 2009)

?? entre le mini et le G5 il y'a un énorme fossé qui s'appelle Imac tout de même :rateau:
Alors je veux bien que le mini et le G5 sont les dernières MAJ d'apple, mais quand bien même, mettre ces deux machines en parallèle...


----------



## Liquide (10 Mars 2009)

Mais je parle du Mac Pro G5 !!
Pas du dernier Nehalem ou encore l'ancienne génération...
Je parle d'un "vieux" G5...

Et je veux juste comparer en terme de performance...

C'est idiot de ma part ? (pcq je ne vois aucun moyen de comparaison vu qu'ils ne sont pas de la même génération...)


----------



## itako (10 Mars 2009)

A oui pardon, bah moi jpense que le macpro le surpasse largement en terme vidéo, après niveau puissance peut être bien que l'architecture du pro fait un meilleur boulot.


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir

voir ici

http://db.xbench.com/

A+


----------



## shadowchild (18 Mars 2009)

Je me posais la même question... Dans la même catégorie de prix (aux alentours de 500euros) on trouve des mac mini neufs et des powermac g5... C'est vrai que l'on peut se demander quel est le mieux

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à voir le lien...


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (7 Avril 2009)

J'ai exactement le meme dilemne...j'ai besoin d'une machine puissante mais je n'ai pas le budget...
j'hesite entre le dernier mac mini booste avec 4go de ram ou un G5 2X2ghz, carte video 128ram, 2 gigas de ram, 500 gigas de disque dur...je rajouterai de la ram et probablement une meilleure carte video...

Que conseillez-vous??


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Avril 2009)

Bonjour

le lien donné plus haut est fonctionnel.
Il y a des différences fondamentales entre le dernier Macmini et un PowerMac G5, c'est machines ne sont pas dans la même catégories et avec snowleopard, fini les PPC G5.
Analysez bien ce que vous souhaitez faire avec vos machines avant de vous lancer !
A+


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (7 Avril 2009)

Quelles sont ces differences fondamentales? Si vous faites simple, lequel est le plus puissant??

Je travaille toute la journee sur mon ordi et utilse principalement citrix ICa, word, powerpoint, keynote, internet...j'utilse beaucoup skype vu que je travaille avec l'etranger et travaille avec 1 ecran 20 pouces externe....Rien de terrible mais mon macbook air connecte sur l'ecran externe avec de nombreuses applications rame vraiment...

Vu que je pourrai rajouter pas mal de ram pour pas cher et probablement changer la carte video pour mettre queulque chose de plus puissant que sur le mini, je me demandais si ce n'etais pas une meilleure affaire.... Vous prendriez le mini?


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Avril 2009)

Cela va vous sembler étrange mais le plus puissant au test de CPU est le mini !
Ceci étant dit il faut vraiment garder en mémoire que le PPC G5 ne pourra jamais recevoir les futurs systèmes d'exploitation.
Pour le reste, il me semble que la bonne méthode est de regarder ce qui vous manque aujourd'hui avec votre macBook air lorsque vous trouvez qu'il se traîne. Pour ce faire vous allez dans le dossier "utilitaire " et vous ouvrez " moniteur d'activité ", puis vous travaillez normalement et observez ce qui vous pénalise ( mémoire - processeur - utilisation disque- réseau ).
Cette analyse simple va vous permettre de mieux orienter votre choix et ne mettez pas de côté trop vite les iMac intel qui sont plus performants que les mini au niveau disque dur.


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Avril 2009)

Bah, on ne peut pas comparer une architecture "PPC" et une architecture X86 sois Intel, tout est différant. Le G5 ne tournera pas sur Snow Leopard, ça peut déjà être un argument


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (7 Avril 2009)

Ok apparemment tous les avis concordent! Je vais suivre vos conseils. 
je ne suis pas sure de comprendre cela dit...Le Power mac me parait bien plus facile a faire evoluer que le mac mini...ne serait-ce qu'en carte video et ram...Et pour snow leopard, je suppose qu'il n'y a pas d'obligation a l'adopter de toutes facons...meme si je ne doute pas que ca apporte des plus. je ne pense pas utiliser 10% des ressources de mon systeme actuel donc je dois avoir de la marge...

Merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## rizoto (7 Avril 2009)

Vanessa Jodar a dit:


> Ok apparemment tous les avis concordent! Je vais suivre vos conseils.
> je ne suis pas sure de comprendre cela dit...Le Power mac me parait bien plus facile a faire evoluer que le mac mini...ne serait-ce qu'en carte video et ram...Et pour snow leopard, je suppose qu'il n'y a pas d'obligation a l'adopter de toutes facons...meme si je ne doute pas que ca apporte des plus. je ne pense pas utiliser 10% des ressources de mon systeme actuel donc je dois avoir de la marge...
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils !



faire evoluer le G5 te coutera cher et a mon avis, il est moins performant que la macmini derniere generation. 

En plus, le mac mini, tu peux l'acheter neuf avec une garantie. Tu es sûr de pouvoir fonctionner snow leopard et tu pourras aussi installer windows.


----------



## fransoi5978 (12 Avril 2009)

Un G5 a encore des avantage par rapport à un mini :
- deux écrans (voir 3 avec les DVI dual link)
- 2To de stockage en interne (pour 190 alors que pour un mini ça sera largement plus de 200, en externe)
- 8Go de RAM pour pas trop cher (exemple 2*2Go DDR2 pour G5 dual core ça coute 40)
- et au niveau de la connectique : 2 FireWire 400, 1 FireWire 800, 4 USB 2, 2 ports ethernet, ...
Snow Léopard n'apportera pas grand chose d'ici quelques temps. Pour ma part je ne pense pas y passer avant un changement de machine.


----------



## prodartist (17 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

Pour mon expérience personnelle le g5 est encore dans les clous

Voici ma configuration d'un coté :
Powermac G5 2X2 GHZ
5 Go de ram
carte vidéo geforce6800 ultra depuis quelques jours à la place de la fx5200
2 disque 7200 t 200go
2 x 22 pouce bélinéa ou 1 x 24 pouces samsung

macbook pro 17 pouces 2,4 ghz
4 go de ram
disque 7200 tours 16 mo de cache

Utilisation, iphoto - aperture - photoshop cs - office 2004 + itunes en fond + internet sur le G5
et Vmware fusion en plus sur le Macbook pro

Hormis le manque de Virtualisation sur le g5, vpc vraiment trop lent je préfère mon g5 stable ou stable depuis toujours.... plus véloce depuis la Geforce ultra, et ecrans plus eclatants, couleurs  plus chaudes et traitement photos,  filtres, etc  (plus rapide même si en téhorie cela n'a rien à voir)

- le mac book démarre plus vite, moins vite que le imac 24 de ma femme qui dispose de moitié de ram et de moitié de cache.
- le G5 est plus bruyant et peut servir de chauffage d'appoint, mes logiciels d'une manière générale ne sont pas développés pour intel, mais office 2008 n'est pas vraiment plus véloce sur imac 24, 
- sauf pour des applications comme photoshop dernière version (qui fait vraiment la différence) 
un G5 avec des logiciels développés pour lui reste pour moi une trés bonne machine, jamais eu un seul problème, de panther, tiger, à léopard de l'un sur l'autre sans clean instal, mon projet lui acheter les 4 barrettes pour le passer de 5 go à 8 go 

Sauf budget conséquent pour la machine et les suites logicielles, le powermac G5 n'est pas tout à fait mort


----------



## rizoto (18 Avril 2009)

A partir du moment ou tu l'as oui. Cela reste une tres bonne machine.

Mais en acheter un aujourd'hui, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la meilleure solution. En fait tout depend du prix


----------



## prodartist (18 Avril 2009)

Oui, effecivement je l'ai.
Cela dépends du prix, d'une part et des logiciels dont tu disposes.


----------

